# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  В 1с предприятие в разделе администрирование нет кнопки резервное копирование

## ТаняВеснушкина

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста новичку.. Столкнулась с проблемой отсутствия кнопки "резервное копирование" в администрировании 1с предприятия и конфигуратор тоже не активен. Как сделать бэкап базы? Читала везде и всюду и не нашла ответа.

----------


## Online_Z

> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста новичку.. Столкнулась с проблемой отсутствия кнопки "резервное копирование" в администрировании 1с предприятия и конфигуратор тоже не активен. Как сделать бэкап базы? Читала везде и всюду и не нашла ответа.


Предполагаю, что у вас база данных опубликована на своем веб-сервере или в облаке.
Посмотрите в справке "О программе", какой у вас указан путь к базе данных (см.рис). 



Если путь начинается с http или https, то возможность получения архивной копии будет зависеть от того, где именно находится база.
Если база находится в облаке 1С:Фреш (путь к базе в формате https://1cfresh.com/*/**/********), то базу можно выгрузить через личный кабинет облака или из рабочей базы Администрирование > Перенос данных приложения.
Если база находится на своем сервере, то лучше обратиться к сисадминам, которые обслуживают ваш сервер.

P.S.
Для чего вам нужна архивная копия?

----------


## ТаняВеснушкина

хочу  научиться 1с администрированию. раньше этим всем занимался мой муж, но он внезапно умер, молодой и здоровый человек, взял и умер у меня на глазах... а я много лет 1ской не занималась, теперь как то надо восстанавливать пробелы и учиться тому, Что тут изменилось, а изменилось, я смотрю, оч многое, практически все.. не посоветуете с чего начать, где почитать, что посмотреть, куда записаться, мож курсы какие то в 1с есть именно по администрированию?

----------

